# CRD Mazda CX-7 Install



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Once again I have my CX-7 back, so everything I bought for the mazda 6 is going now on the CX-7.

Here is a picture of how I will install my setup.
Susgestions are welcome.

I'm using daytons midranges 8ohms don't know if this will be a problem, they have their own amplifiers but you never know.

Installation begins today and tomorrow, more pictures to come as I go.

The blue number show the crossover set points for the speakers, the red numbers are the specs of the speakers. This is all front stage











THIS IS THE PATIENT


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

Now that makes a hell of a lot more sense than what you had planned to do 
Unless you have already purchased the Audio Control Units, life would be a lot cheaper and easier if you want a single unit handling everything..example Alpine H-701 w/ a controler.

But since you're changing cars, why don't you put the 8" Dayton's in the front doors?? You do have room for them in the CX-7, with little mod...

Since you're going 4 way active, all Dayton, are you going to have someone help you tune it or do you have good tuning skills and have worked with a 4 way active install before?

I'd stay away from the Dayton dome midrange. It's hard to tune and placement is key with this driver. 

I'd swap for the dayton full range 4" instead for midrange duty.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-378

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-376

To save some money, you don't have to have the Dayton Alm tweeter since you're using a full range 4" driver. These mate well with the Dayton 4" full range.
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=275-035

Also, don't be so set in stone with crossover settings. You'll have to tune it correctly, but the drivers overlap that I'm showing you and will make tuning a lot more less stressful.


Also, have you modeled that sub? And you're just going to have 200 rms power going to it????


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

I already boght everything you see on the pictures EXCEPT the midrange.

I really like those 4" Dayton Fullrange speakers Hmmmmmm.

I have tuned a 3 way active in the past 1998 to be exact, the good thing about this setup is that I have a lot tunning tools, it's not going to be easy but it will be fun.

The sub I might used or not, I'm not sure yet, I have 3 subs to choose.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

A little change, I ordered 2 Thin 10" Blaupunkt Subwoofer perfect fit for my left/right corners in the trunk.

Here is the HOPEFULLY LAST SETUP


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

I started laying around the amps with the DXS, to start fabricating the RCA cables. I only need to finish 1 pair of RCA that goes from one SUB amp to the other.

I will make a second floor with cut-outs to cover the wires and only show the amps and DXS with the ability to fold in the center like in the second picture, so I can remove my spare tire easily. 

HERE ARE A FEW PICS



















RCA CABLES


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Amp Rack Installed. I need to buy more 8gauge wire for the amps to finish the power area. 

On the top of the amps I will install a 1farad Rockford Capacitor and all the power distribution parts.

OPTION # 1 










OPTION # 2 (I might choose this one)









This is how it would look like with the THIN Blaupunkt Sub on each corner and the second floor covering all the wiring.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

One more addition to the setup.

*Rockford Fosgate 1 FARAD Capacitor*


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Option 2,finished, looks very nice.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

brendan 67 said:


> Option 2,finished, looks very nice.


That's my goal , I will test the system with a Old Sony CD Player as soon I get the speakers this week, the CAR PC will take a few extra days, I'm moving to a house with GARAGE FINALLY hehe, I still need to do some fiberglass work on the subs etc


----------



## Dmack (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking good man. 

Are you going to include some build pics of the PC?


----------



## Nitr0racing21 (May 25, 2008)

WOW what a install. will the PC be on ignition only?


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Dmack said:


> Looking good man.
> 
> Are you going to include some build pics of the PC?


Yes, I'm just waiting for all the parts to be here, I need to mold the touch screen to the dash bezel plus add Griffin Powermate VOLUME KNOB. The whole process will be log.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Nitr0racing21 said:


> WOW what a install. will the PC be on ignition only?


Yes they sell a special power supply for cars, wich turn on by the ignition.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok, after realizing today that I need trunk space for whatever I need to carry, I choosed using OPTION #1 for daily use and OPTION # 2 for car shows and competitions. The second floor will be able to bend in the middle just like the first floor. And with a actuator or something similar and here is the fun part CONTROLLED via the front touchscreen LCD , I will actuate the system to raise or lower. I have a relay box wich can be controlled via USB  

That way I can use my trunk space now that the subs are going to be on the sides.

It would look something like this.

OPTION #1 will be daily use (first design)
OPTION #2 will be for show only (second design)


----------



## suka4thong (May 14, 2008)

fantastic!!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome idea.
You would get the best of both worlds.

Jorge.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

I like that alot! nice


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

New toys , I might not use the Dayton tweeters if they don't fit behind my already made holes in my door panels. 

But here are the pictures of what I got today


----------



## ATK_Designs (Feb 24, 2008)

wow, I cannot wait to see the finished products. Very nice


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok a little update between today and tomorrow I will start installing the speakers but I'm going 4-way with only 1 Subwoofer. I just ordered the Daytons Midranges, so far this will be the setup. 

I have to test the front stage first before I decide wich subwoofer I will use.

Only thing missing from this setup is the midranges everything else will be installed this weekend


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

I received the 8" touchscreen monitor today and I started the measurements.

Here is the Monitor bezel, Schoche double din kit, and OEM radio bezel. I won't touch the OEM bezel at all, I will only work with the scoche kit and monitor bezel, I need to cut and weld the bezel to the scoche kit.










Here is another picture checking fitment.










Monitor in pieces










Other update is the fitment of the Dayton RS28 tweeters on the door panels, I already had holes made for some pioneer tweeters and Thank GOD I have the space to put them there, I will use some bezels from some old tweeters and wrap them with speaker black cloth and put them in front of the tweeter to cover the rought edges of the hole.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Another update, I bought a cheap sound deadening Peel & Seal 36" x 33.5' Roll used to seal roofs, paid $80 for the roll at Lowe's. I know it have been used before in cars and I really like how it molds. I'm gonna have a busy weekend  . I just don't see my self buying dynamat prices.

Dynamat $8.25 per square feet (circuit city 4 sheets 12"x36") for $100
Peel & Seal $0.80 cents per square feet (lowes 36"x33.5') for $80

I really like the rubberish feel, no sticky / blacky fingers


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Another update, today after preparing the condo to move out, I worked a little bit on the custom bafles and put some sound deadening in the doors, it was a little late so I didn't finish, tomorrow they will be done and I have to pass 2 wires one for the tweeters and one for the midbass, it will be a pain in the behind.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

I have been using the RS52 as the midrange unit in a 3 way frontstage for a year. It is a nice driver, good dinamics and low distortion. They feel at home above 900hz. Never under 600. 
I use them from 900 to 10khz, nice coherence. 
They are detailed, not easy to tune if you are looking for warm sound,
I'm very tempted to try some HAT L3s.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

crd said:


> Another update, I bought a cheap sound deadening Peel & Seal 36" x 33.5' Roll used to seal roofs, paid $80 for the roll at Lowe's. I know it have been used before in cars and I really like how it molds. I'm gonna have a busy weekend  . I just don't see my self buying dynamat prices.
> 
> Dynamat $8.25 per square feet (circuit city 4 sheets 12"x36") for $100
> Peel & Seal $0.80 cents per square feet (lowes 36"x33.5') for $80
> ...


did you have the product # from lowes by chance? i want to take a look at what you got.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

gcsuper said:


> did you have the product # from lowes by chance? i want to take a look at what you got.


sku# 9595936335 that's the bar code number for the 36"x33' roll

online they only show you the smal roll 6" x 25'

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=154017-81326-PS625


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Another update, blaupunkt VC100 tweeters installed on the door. They better sound good because they're big.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

What happened to the Dayton's?
You change your gear faster than I change underwear!! 

Mark


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> What happened to the Dayton's?
> You change your gear faster than I change underwear!!
> 
> Mark


I made the 4 holes for the screws to hold the daytons but i didn't realize my door haves a metal bump in that area and the magnet from the dayton is going to hit it, so I decided to put the blaupunkt's . I already had the holes for the tweeter made, so it was a easy fix.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

More sound deadening, very easy to apply and very sticky too.

I didn't remove the center console, not worth all the unistalling for now I still need to remove this when I install my car pc. I pulled the carpet hard and put it under my seats and gas pedal area.

Now I need to do the doors and install new wires thru the doors for the tweeters and midbass (a real pain in the behind)




























*A little mess I did on my cousin's garage *


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Took almost 2 hours to pass the 2 wires thru the Molex connector on the 2 doors, but I think is the best mod I will enjoy over the years. 

I had to cut a little plastic on the connetors to pass the 4 wires but it worked.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Today I got the last pieces of the puzzle  time to play hehehe finally

*Daytons Midranges and AudioControl EQL*


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

crd said:


>


The door panel extends all the way out to the edge of the door?? That's weird how the factory wires are run on the outside of the door skin. They usually run into the door. Can you see any of the wires with the panel back on? If so, try some electrical tape to darken it up.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Fran82 said:


> The door panel extends all the way out to the edge of the door?? That's weird how the factory wires are run on the outside of the door skin. They usually run into the door. Can you see any of the wires with the panel back on? If so, try some electrical tape to darken it up.


Is a weird OEM design but the door panels are thin on that area and covers all the wirring. it goes over the edge. I will post pictures when I put them back.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

subscribed. a CX7 is one of the cars I might get next.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

crd said:


> sku# 9595936335 that's the bar code number for the 36"x33' roll
> 
> online they only show you the smal roll 6" x 25'
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=154017-81326-PS625


thank you,,


----------



## Nathan P (Jun 9, 2007)

Not a fan of anything Blaupunkt or peal n' seal but otherwise you're doing a great job!


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Nathan P said:


> Not a fan of anything Blaupunkt or peal n' seal but otherwise you're doing a great job!


Thanks, I'm not a big fan of blaupunkt either but I couldn't pass the price. I would really love to put JL audio amps, but I can't for them moment. Peel n Seal works pretty good actually, compared to some dynamat I put on my car a few years ago wich feel off from the trunk, this one as soon get hot, it will get sticky. Alread made a huge different inside the car, is more quiter than before, and I still have the door panels at home. As soon I finish the doors and install back the door panels I think I will be happy with the results.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

There is a little change of plans on the amp rack, I REALLY need trunk space for my daughters stroller and other things, plus I'm having problems with the first design and the ability to remove the spare tire easily.

I'm thinking on stacking the 4 amplifiers one in top of each other with enought gap to cool, and make a nice custom box for them, with 2 small brushless fans. I will post pictures of this design later.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Can't approve of the Peel n Seal, but everything else looks good. Molex wiring is impressive.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

capnxtreme said:


> Can't approve of the Peel n Seal, but everything else looks good. Molex wiring is impressive.


Molex connector took me time and it was not easy but now I can really put power to the doors speakers. If I want to install a 3 way on the door, I can use the OEM speaker wire for the tweeters  and the 2 new ones for the midrange and bass.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

A little update I have been very busy, I have been driving my car without door panels and halft done, it sucks. But this weekend i will install a lot of stuff and test the sound.

Here is the first steps fo the bezel, I modified the schoche kit to add the LCD bezel. used some bumper plastic epoxy to bonded togheter, tomorrow I will sand add check for inperfections.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

I bought a JVC KD-AR7500 as the main Head Unit controlling the 7band EQ with a nice 5volt pre-out, and the Car PC will be on the AUX in. The JVC Headunit will be stealth unless I decide to modify the center console. I won't be using the AudioControl EQL.










Main features I was looking for:

Plays CDs, CD-R/RWs (including discs loaded with MP3 and WMA files), and Secure Digital (SD) cards
7-band iEQ with 12 preset tone curves
BBE Digital for more lifelike sound from your compressed music
advanced multi-bit DAC (digital-to-analog converter) for accurate sound reproduction
auxiliary input
5-volt front, rear, and subwoofer preamp outputs
CD frequency response: 5-20,000 Hz
CD signal-to-noise ratio: 102 dB



I also ordered one more Blaupunkt THA-275 Amplifier, so now are 5 amps, I decided to put the Rockford T110D4 10" subwoofer in and I need heavy RMS power to move it, to create that CLEAN / DEEP hit in bass. So for now is 200wRMS per coil, not much but better than before. I forgot this past sunday was fathers day and I couldn't do anything pn the CX-7 other than sand the bezel on sunday night (looks good) 


I will post pictures ofd the bezel tonight


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

I forgot to mention, each amp haves their own remote gain control, I will install all of the remotes on the glove compartment, the amps also have a led that let's you know when the amp is clipping. nice feature to have also.

I'm at work designing how the amp rack would look like, I got a nice router table as a fathers day gift


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

May I ask where you picked up the bumper epoxy? From some auto paint supply store or something?

Looking good so far...I may try the same this summer...


Jeremy


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice install! Is that my DXS?  Maybe we should meet for a listen next time I am up in Orlando...


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

A little update on the midranges, I have the kick panel sanwiched between the midrange and midarange bezel, I will reduce the ring of the bezel at work using a lathe, I will reduced to the diamater of the 4 screws. just like the first pic marked in green


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is a design I'm working for the amp rack , I still need to design the sides to cover the wires and a plexi glass in front and top to show the amps with a blue neon light. This is only the design of the main frame.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

This is the final setup, I know it will last 1-2 months installed before I decide to change the equipment , but for now this is what I'm going to install this weekend. I will post pictures of the process.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

crd said:


> This is the final setup, I know it will last 1-2 months installed before I decide to change the equipment ,


I've been following/replying to this and your other threads since the start..
Are you sure this is it? 
1-2 months?... That long? 

Looking forward to the progress pics over the weekend

Mark


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah baby!!! 

I finally finish the bezel, now I need to put some primer+sand, black paint+sand, black paint + more sanding. and wallaaa

Tomorrow is going to be a busy day


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks good

Mark


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

I had to re-design the previous amp rack , because I erased the autocad file by mistake and lost all the measurements, so I did a simple design. The amp rack will sit on the center of the trunk with (1) 10" sub on each side. More pictures when finsih the other stuff


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is another update, I also labeled my wires  and finish all the wiring on the speakers. 

PS: Thanks to doitor for the idea


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Today I received my new Daytons 8" Subwoofers to replace the 7" ones I have. I'm making the baffles tomorrow. I have everything ready to install I just need time, and I'm still in the process of moving


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice..

You better make sure the freight company gets your new address right!! 
The amount of changes you make to the system, the freight driver will automatically go to your old address when he sees the name!! 

Looking forward to seeing the progress tomorrow...

Mark


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Why do you have some pairs of cables in red and black heatshrink and other's all black?

Jorge.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Nice..
> 
> You better make sure the freight company gets your new address right!!
> The amount of changes you make to the system, the freight driver will automatically go to your old address when he sees the name!!
> ...


I will install tomorrow the amps, and the JVC head unit to test the system with the 7" daytons, I will install the 8" maybe next week.

The bezel for the touchscreen is almost finish I only need to finsih the last layer of paint.

It have been hell this past weeks, raining, working late, baby sitting, moving stuff during the week, and when is not raining at night , the damn mosquitos are playing outside.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

doitor said:


> Why do you have some pairs of cables in red and black heatshrink and other's all black?
> 
> Jorge.


HAHAHA , I have no idea why I did that, I started with the amp side connectors and put all heat shrink in black, then after a break I started the speaker side and I used the red heat shrink. I did this @ 11pm I was tired 
I will replace the black heat shrink for the red one tomorrow, I have like 8 feets of it.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

CRD said:


> It have been hell this past weeks, raining, working late, baby sitting, moving stuff during the week, and when is not raining at night , the damn mosquitos are playing outside.


Sounds like a normal week at my place!!  j/k

All these things that get in the way of getting our systems finished.. 

Mark


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Sounds like a normal week at my place!!  j/k
> 
> All these things that get in the way of getting our systems finished..
> 
> Mark


I'm living on my grandmothers house right now until we buy our house around december. I only asked my wife for my 3 car garage, she can decide how the rest of the house would look like. I need my GARAGE 

I moved from P.R. 1-1/2 years ago and I had to leave my father a lot of heavy tools, air compressor, big powerful band saw, tig welder, and other stuff.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

CRD said:


> I need my GARAGE


DON'T WE ALL!

The garage or workshed, is a man's castle/domain!... (just don't tell my wife that.. ) 

Why are you fitting the 7's first, then removing to fit the 8's later? Why not just start with the 8's?

Mark


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> DON'T WE ALL!
> 
> The garage or workshed, is a man's castle/domain!... (just don't tell my wife that.. )
> 
> ...


I have the 7"s already installed and wired and sealed on the door. I might go ahead and test them , I still need to make a new baffle for the 8"s.

PS: by the way I told my wife if we get a 2 car garage her car sleeps outside.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

CRD said:


> by the way I told my wife if we get a 2 car garage her car sleeps outside.


You are a brave man!.. I can see trouble on the horizon, for you.. 

I'm lucky that we have a "jumbo" garage.. still only 2 car but with around 12ft of extra length and 6 ft of width compared to a normal 2 car garage here in Australia..
I also have a 4 car workshop at my business (I own a small speciallist car audio shop)

Mark


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> You are a brave man!.. I can see trouble on the horizon, for you..
> 
> I'm lucky that we have a "jumbo" garage.. still only 2 car but with around 12ft of extra length and 6 ft of width compared to a normal 2 car garage here in Australia..
> I also have a 4 car workshop at my business (I own a small speciallist car audio shop)
> ...



I used to have a Sign business in Puerto Rico with a nice workshop wich I used it more for my inventions than for work . 

I told my wife she can choose, the house only if we can do a 3 car garage, most of them do the extra garage for around $5,000, but if she decides for a 2 car garage I told her her car will sleep outside, because half of the garage will have my tools


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Inventions? 
You are/were an inventor?
What are some of the more notable things you have invented? (any major worldwide products that I may be familiar with?)
This explains the autocad diagrams you post...

Mark


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Inventions?
> You are/were an inventor?
> What are some of the more notable things you have invented? (any major worldwide products that I may be familiar with?)
> This explains the autocad diagrams you post...
> ...


HEHE , my inventions are basics things like R/C airboats with trimmer engines(not an invention but weird yes), car racing related parts, I modify almost anything I have  , I really want my garage to make some inventions, I need $$$$ hehe. I work more now with electronics.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

YES  Finally have the main piece of the puzzle done, without it I couldn't install the system. In my opinion I give the piece a 8.5 out of 10 but looks good in day light.

8" LCD Touchscreen PC Monitor fused into the scoche double din kit for my cx-7.

Now is time to choose the program I will use "front end" and look for a good sound card either PCMCIA or PCI don't know yet wich one I will use if my motherboard or laptop. I will test first with the laptop.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

That's really cool.
And the piece looks very nice.

Jorge.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

That's turned out very well..

Should look even better when it's in the car

Mark


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

so what are you using for the pc? im guessing your main screen is a program rather than its own unit solely made for cars.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

arrivalanche said:


> so what are you using for the pc? im guessing your main screen is a program rather than its own unit solely made for cars.


My main screen will be a program for PC dedicated for cars. I have several programs to choose, one of the coolest cost $200 with navigation software the other ones are free. 

I have the JVC headunit that would be my main AUDIO CONTROL unit, EQ and Volume only. The pc will be connected to the AUX IN on the JVC headunit, I will test both, the JVC and PC combo and PC only connected to the amps.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is another picture with the stock dash piece.


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

CRD said:


> My main screen will be a program for PC dedicated for cars. I have several programs to choose, one of the coolest cost $200 with navigation software the other ones are free.
> 
> I have the JVC headunit that would be my main AUDIO CONTROL unit, EQ and Volume only. The pc will be connected to the AUX IN on the JVC headunit, I will test both, the JVC and PC combo and PC only connected to the amps.


im more asking is it on a pc that you built or is it a unit that you buy that only has that software on it?


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

arrivalanche said:


> im more asking is it on a pc that you built or is it a unit that you buy that only has that software on it?


It a normal PC with windows XP, and a software that you buy or download for free

You can use a laptop under the seat and buy a wireless mini keyboard, with a special switch that turns on or off the laptop as soon you turn on the ignition.

The other option is a normal PC mother board, the smaller the better, on a custom made case with a PC (DC to DC power supply) wich turns on/off with the ignition.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

More pics, I still have space for a Widescreen 9.2" touchscreen, but I need to find one with good brightness


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

so crd when do i get to hear ur truck


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

mobeious said:


> so crd when do i get to hear ur truck


Soon I still need to install the amps, maybe a little bit better than I had plan, I'm getting more free time to work on this project. 

Plus I'm working on extending the LCD display and buttons on the AudioControl DXS, I want to put the display in top of the dash where the stock radio has the LCD display.

I want to put the DXS Display and voltage display there.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

CRD said:


> Soon I still need to install the amps, maybe a little bit better than I had plan, *I'm getting more free time to work on this project. *


Are you getting more free time, because of what you said to your wife about the garage at the new house?.. and now you are living in the garage? 

The monitor bezel looks great in the car!..

I am looking forward to the amp rack pics..

Mark


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Are you getting more free time, because of what you said to your wife about the garage at the new house?.. and now you are living in the garage?
> 
> The monitor bezel looks great in the car!..
> 
> ...



Something like that  , nah just kidding, I'm finishing moving and now I can use my afternoon's and weekends to work on this.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is a little video of STREET DECK program that I'm testing.


----------



## mavssolja (Feb 25, 2008)

wow thats looks great, i love the touch motions


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

A little update on the Amp Rack, I didn't did much on the amp rack only fixing the frame, this amp frame will be blend with 2 subwoofer enclousures on each side, for now this is the frame with the power blocks behind them, I need to buy another ground block a more 4gauge cable. but I had to stop working on it the 99degrees outside was killing me.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks good!

Those amps are spaced very close together.. you're not concerned about heat?

Mark


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Those amps are spaced very close together.. you're not concerned about heat?
> 
> Mark


I have 1/2" inch between each amp, I still need to add (2) small brushless fans one pushing in air and the other one pushing the air out. The amps have good ventilation underneath and with the 1/2" space and fan it should work good. all this amps will be sealed with a plexiglass


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Cool! (no pun intended!)

Just looks close ion the pics.. like they are stacked right on top of each other..

Should be good when it's finished..

Mark


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

wow, Wow, wOw, woW, WOW. After 3 hours of peeling wires, making power connections, speaker connections, RCA connections, setting the crossover, I finally tested the speakers and amps with the JVC 5volt pre-out head unit.

one more time WOW.

The sound is amazing, when I turn up the volume I thought the radio was already EQed because the sound was perfect, deep midbass, super clear midrange, and very detailed highs, now I understand why some people don't even EQ their system not even with treble or bass settings.

If I though my system sounded good before with components, now sounds 5 times better. Tomorrow is going to be busy day testing and setting the system right.

All 5 amplifiers have remote gain control that I will wire them on the front of the car, so I can control the gains at anytime.

Sorry to say, I'm not that happy to use a CAR PC , some of you would be dissapointed but , I want a good direct connection sound system. I think I'm going to sell the car pc stuff and go for the alpine 505 and processor combo. "Maybe"

Tomorrow I post some pictures


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

CRD said:


> wow, Wow, wOw, woW, WOW.
> one more time WOW.
> 
> The sound is amazing,
> ...


So, I guess from your comments, that the system sounds "just ok" then?   

Glad to hear your happy with it.. be a shame to undo all your dash and PC work tho'..

Cant wait for pics.. 

Mark


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> So, I guess from your comments, that the system sounds "just ok" then?
> 
> Glad to hear your happy with it.. be a shame to undo all your dash and PC work tho'..
> 
> ...


I have installed on my old cars, good infinity kappas components, and once a 3 way with different brands, but the combination of this speakers are perfect. the midrange is 8ohms, but it's working great, Idon't have my subs installed yet only the 3way front stage.

I have the daytons 7" on the doors, but I have 8" waiting to be installed


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the midranges installed, I will take more pictures when I vacumm the inside of the car


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Do you have control??? 

I installed the 5 amplifier gain remotes were the Traction Control switch used to be, I don't used it never so I just put it behind the remotes. 

On the right side of the remotes I will put the 3 buttons for the AudioControl DXS, and the display for the DXS will go in the middle of the dash were the stock head unit lcd used to be.


PS: I need to clean my car but it's still under installation period , I will clean it later.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

CRD said:


>


That pocket looks like it was made for the remotes! 
Are you going to make a beauty cover to go over the top, and only leave access to the knobs and LED's?
That way you lose the gaps at the ends, and if you color match the panel, it would look "almost" factory 

Kicks look good BTW!

Mark


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> That pocket looks like it was made for the remotes!
> Are you going to make a beauty cover to go over the top, and only leave access to the knobs and LED's?
> That way you lose the gaps at the ends, and if you color match the panel, it would look "almost" factory
> 
> ...


Yes I will make a cover for them only showing the leds and knobs, I need to push the remotes 1/8" back to add the black cover with holes for it. I'm looking underneath the dash to see if I can cut a black plastic piece with the same finish to cover them.

PS: the amps haves a CLIPPING led I might re-wire the power led and put the clipping signal on the remote led. That way I know when the amp is clipping.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

You may be able to find a vinyl of the correct color and texture..

Or how big was the piece you removed from your kick panel? Was it the same finish?

Mark


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow man, just stumbled upon this thread. Amazing work there, the PC is way cool but I can understand why you want to go back to a direct connection. I'd love to try Dayton speakers, where can I purchase them at? Oh and keep up the good work, I bet it sounds fantastic.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

CulinaryGod said:


> Wow man, just stumbled upon this thread. Amazing work there, the PC is way cool but I can understand why you want to go back to a direct connection. I'd love to try Dayton speakers, where can I purchase them at? Oh and keep up the good work, I bet it sounds fantastic.



For the daytons go to www.partsexpress.com look under speakers they have 4ohm and 8ohm versions.

About the PC everything is still under test


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

The Blaupunkt amplifiers sound GREAT, they move my RS180 hard , with a very nice deep midbass. Midranges are powerfull and clear, and highs very detailed. 

But I just bought a brand new 6ch JL amp and a 4ch JL amp (bridged for my subs) to reduce space in my trunk. I don't whant to sell the blaupunkts amps, they sound to nice, I might keep them for a while.

I also tested the crappy laptop sound card with my system and it sounded very good, so I think I won't be needing the JVC head unit.( I don't have where to put it also) Tomorrow 4th of July will be a busy day finishing everything.

This will be the new amps, I wanted the slash series but my budget was limited.

PS: YES I do change my mind very quickly. 

*6 channel model*









*4 channel model*


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

A little video of the laptop connected to the amps . Sounds very CLEAR. 


You tube sucks, the audio is kinda distorted after converting it looks like the tweeter is hissing but not in person.

I'm still working on some ground issues when the car is on.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats a sweet amp rack!


----------



## Swampperman (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been watching for a while and I have to say, your install changes more than people change clothes  but seriously its amazing watching.
2 quick questions: 
What screen is that your using and won't the leds on the remote gain controls be pretty bright up front?


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

CRD said:


> This will be the new amps, I wanted the slash series but my budget was limited.
> 
> *6 channel model*
> 
> ...


Can understand the budget issue. I'd like the slash series too, but these amps are really nice looking in my opinion. Haven't looked for any reviews on quality and/or sound, but the looks are definitely there.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Swampperman said:


> I've been watching for a while and I have to say, your install changes more than people change clothes  but seriously its amazing watching.
> 2 quick questions:
> What screen is that your using and won't the leds on the remote gain controls be pretty bright up front?



I'm using a 8" PC LCD monitor with touchscreen found on ebay.

And for the remote gain control, I'm not going to used them, I'm putting the new JL audio amps


----------



## Swampperman (Jun 3, 2008)

That went right over my head I didn't even think about that. None the less great install and maybe you could help with information when I switch my truck to a carputer


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I decided to install the New Sony Amplifier I have (_since nobody whats to buy it and I'm selling the blaupunkts_) and convert the front stage to a 2-way system until the JL amps arrive on friday. 

WHAT A DIFFERENCE, changing from 3way 75wrms each channel , to a 2way 55wrms each channel , Is never the same. I'm only using the Tweeters and Woofers with the DXS set into 2 way. Sounds great but not detalied

That dayton midrange does a good job

The sony amp will be installed on my wifes car with some components in the front and a 10" sub after I get the JL audio amps.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Here we go with a design " I HOPE I CAN COMPLETE" I really need truck space, I'm using the (2) 10" THIN series subwoofers, if they don't work, I will step with a the new JL audio thin series sub but First I need to rob a bank to pay for them . 

I can't put the subs on the sides like my fisrt design because the reality is that I have a baby that still uses the stroller and those sub grills will die with the stroller in the back, at least close to the back seat I have more room to play.

What do you think, I'm used to make drawing in corel and photoshop , but I'm at work and I only have paintbrush , I did my best

Back Equipment:

JL Audio A6450
JL Audio A4300
AudioControl DXS
(2) Blaupunkt THw1000 subs










This was the old setup


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

dang. you change your mind more than me.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Looky looky looky  Look what I found at the door

This things are heavy


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

very interested in hearing your impression of those slim Blau subs. Keeping my eyes and ears open for any and all subwoofer alternatives for my single cab pickup.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Did a test with the JL 6ch amps, it sounds very very good, they suppose to deliver 45wrms x 6 on 12.5volts and 70wrms x 6 on 14.4volts, I couldn't hear any difference with the car on or off. It sounded very good on both.

*I haven't tested the JL much but the blaupunkt sounds better on the midbass "punch" on the JL is more soft. either way they sound good*

Discard what I said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I had my low crossover PFM @ 80hz, I put it on 71hz and BOOOOOOMM deeeeeeeeeppppp BASS. Now the JL amp is performing EXCELLENT. The louder I go the better it sounds.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the  ugly Blaupunkt 10" thin subs, I will use the black grill it came with to cover that big button logo in the center. This things are kinda heavy.
I might test this sub and replace them as soon my wallet let me do it.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

CRD said:


> Looky looky looky  Look what I found at the door
> 
> This things are heavy


Now those are some nice lookin' amps!


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

I tested the complete system using the rockford fosgate T110D4

*JL Audio A6450 6ch* used for:
Blaupunkt VC100 Tweeters
Dayton RS58A
Dayton RS180

*JL Audio A4300 4ch* used for:
Bridged (1) 10" rockford

The amps are at open air and get hot:
6ch *106F*
4ch *112F*
inside car temp 74F-76F
Subwoofer temp 88F around the subwoofer 76F

I will have to add 2 brushless amps for the amp rack.

I also noticed my light dim when the bass hits, so the 1 farad cap and a new battery will be installed.

Tomorrow more pics


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is a pic of the mess I have on the trunk, I'm deciding if I will go with (1) DVC subwoofer or (2) SVC subs. 10" or 12" I only have 220wRMS x 2. I need to test this first before start fabricating the amp rack and sub box.

The amps are staying we're they are, with a second floor and a good cooling system.












I'm going to use in the mean time this scosche 500k capacitor, to help a little the dimming on the cabin lights, until I save for 2 new kinetik batts. 












Calibrating the system is a real PAIN in the behind, every gain setting is different for each set of speakers, plus I have to play with the DXS gain settings too to maintain even sound on all the speakers at all volume levels.

Because the midranges are 8ohm I have problems matching the sound to the other speakers on diffent volumes. They sound louder at one point and they totally die in lower lower volume, they're GREAT but the amplifier reacts different on 8ohms. With the JL Slash series I won't have this problem. I ordered some 4" full range speakers 4ohm to make a test. And I will replace the VC100 tweeters for the Daytons RS28A's that I have here. Plus the RS180 are coming out and the RS225 in . 

New updates on the CARPUTER is that the motherboard I have now is big and I really don't whant to put it in the trunk, longer cables give me loss in video quality and can pick up more noise, so I bought on ebay a small motherboard used for car pc and I can fitted behind the 8" Touchscreen LCD.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

The JL slash series will provide 1/2 the rated power at 8ohms. They will provide the same power at either 2 or 4ohm loads.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

AudioBob said:


> The JL slash series will provide 1/2 the rated power at 8ohms. They will provide the same power at either 2 or 4ohm loads.


I though they provide the same power on also on 8ohms, I just read from crutchfield they provide the same power only on 1.5 to 4ohm , doesn't say anything about 8ohm. I think I will replace the midranges with a 4ohm fullrange speaker.

I bought this ones just for testing before I buy better ones. $5.00 each

Specifications: *Power handling: *40 watts RMS*/60 watts max *VCdia: 3/4" *Le: .17 mH *Impedance: 4 ohms *Re: 3.5 ohms *Frequency range: *80-12,000 Hz **Fs: 80 Hz *SPL: 88 dB 1W/1m *Vas: .18 cu. ft. *Qms: 3.56 *Qes: .66 *Qts: .56 *Xmax: 2.5 mm *Dimensions: Overall diameter: 4-3/8", Cutout diameter: 3-1/2", Mounting depth: 3". 

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=299-840










If they top ones work then I might buy this ones, they only handle 30wRMS but with a good sealed enclousure might handle a little more, I'm moving the midranges to the dash to test also

*FUTURE SPEAKERS*


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I have three slash series amplifiers and it is in the owners manual.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

AudioBob said:


> I have three slash series amplifiers and it is in the owners manual.


Yeah I know I just read that on crutchfield , mine are the same. They cut the power in half on 8ohms, but the give more in 2ohms.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

The difference is the power supply being regulated -vs- unregulated. I have much experience with both the slash series and the ones that you have. I can't tell any difference sonically between the two.

the biggest difference is that at 2 ohms and higher voltage your amps put out much more power. If you are going to load them down and get at least 13.8 volts to them they should serve you well.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Just took off the Daytons RS 180's because I sold them and got a little late so tomorrow I'm going to work without speakers 

I didn't realize how big are the Daytons RS225's compared to the RS180's side by side. I can't wait to install them tomorrow after work.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Guys I need a susgestion, I'm going to use the JVC head unit after all with the 8" lcd touchscreen, I don't like the idea of puttin the HU under the A/C controls and glove compartment is small

I was thinking this area. now that I don't have the remote gain control no more, I can fill it up with the JVC headunit. 

What do you think?
I only need to cut more to the right to create a perfect DIN size hole.










Here is a better pic of the area


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

I just installed the Daytons RS225 8" and they fit perfectly after triming some plastic. They're also are more sensitive and louder ofcourse, I had to lower my amp gain to the minimum and also lower the DXS gain. but they sound louder and love the midbass @80hz.










I'm also going to move the midranges to the top dash area, when I seat on the rear seats I hear more the tweeters and bass. I will try the daytons I already have and this partsexpress cheapies fullrange speakers installed on a sealed enclousure I have for testing, if they work I will custom make an enclousure for them in the dash.


----------



## MazDAMN (Feb 3, 2008)

Measure your depth 1st before you hack a huge hole in the dash to fit the HU. Otherwise, I think it'd be very sweet in that location.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

NEW TOY to play with  this is going to be my new HU with a USB sound card, more info later.

16GB Solid State harddrive
1GB ram
8.9" LCD screen


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Well current system on the CX-7

Dayton RS225 woofers 8"
Blaupunkt VNC100 Tweeters

Passive crossover with 75wRMS per door.

I bought this Clarion HU for my wife, so far it sounds very good but not as loud and clear as before with the midrange and the extra power.


----------



## 1000aire (Jun 18, 2008)

Dude, this is a sick install thread but I have to ask.... do you own a stereo shop? I don't think I've ever seen so many changes in one cars set-up (all before the previous was even complete). I really can't wait to see a final product, but it looks like you'll never be finished.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

1000aire said:


> Dude, this is a sick install thread but I have to ask.... do you own a stereo shop? I don't think I've ever seen so many changes in one cars set-up (all before the previous was even complete). I really can't wait to see a final product, but it looks like you'll never be finished.


Well the problem is that I was happy with a set of mid grade components and a subwoofer until I enter this website, I have learned a few things during the months I have been here and I have been upgrading and upgrading considering low budget.

But I forgot to mention that the CX-7 is my wifes car now, the HU I bought haves the weirdest treeble, bass adjust feature, so I might changed for another one, and I'm trying to find a 3-way passive crossover for her, right now it's setup 2-way. midranges are un powered.

My new project is the Mazda 6 my wife traded me for the CX-7  you can follow the install on my signature link.

I do change my mind very quickly, after putting the last screw to hold the amplifier in place I'm quickly thinking hmmm with $50 more I can buy this other one etc etc. That's my problem


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

i know im off topic, but how do u like those gigaworks computer speakers i see there...

back on topic, install looks promising... but you change ur mind more than some people change underwear lol


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

EEE PC? how much did the laptop set you back? Can I have one?


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

fit_tuner said:


> i know im off topic, but how do u like those gigaworks computer speakers i see there...
> 
> back on topic, install looks promising... but you change ur mind more than some people change underwear lol


The gigaworks speakers are awesome, they sound better than the Bose PC speaker I used to have, the detail in sound is very clear. They don't have a subwoofer but you can still hear the midbass very nice. If you see it on bestbuy or circuit city and test them IS NOT THE SAME, last week I was on bestbuy and I tested the 2 gigaworks model they have there and both sounded horrible becuase of the source input they had, BUT connected to your ipod or pc the sound loud and clear with very nice highs and midbass. I really recomend them.

About the install, I really miss the 3-way setup with the JL audio power running thru it. I'm trying to find a good passive 3way with the specs I need or maybe make one from partsexpress don't know yet.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Whiterabbit said:


> EEE PC? how much did the laptop set you back? Can I have one?



I bought it in BestBuy, I don't recall how much I paid if $449 or $549, either way after playing with it I found it was a little slow opening programs and closing programs so I returned.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

You know....you might consider the Centrafuse upgrade offer right now for StreetDeck owners.

Half off of standard or $62.50 off of Nav....

http://www.fluxmedia.net/


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm backkkkk

I have been very busy lately but Im back, and this time I will be finishing what I started, my CAR PC.

I already bought some main components:

Dell Mini 910
8" Widescreen LCD with touchscreen
USB Sound Card with optical output
Daytons 8" woofers
Daytons 4" midranges
Blaupunkt tweeters (old one I had)
10" T1 Rockford subwoofer


Things I need to buy

Amps
H701 + Controller
misc.

More updates this week and pictures


----------

